# Ariza Out Until March



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Trevor Ariza out for next three games with severe hip flexor strain. Kevin Martin starts.





> Let me word that again. Ariza's injury, after MRI on Monday, was diagnosed a severe hip pointer. Will be reevaluated next week.


http://twitter.com/Jonathan_Feigen


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

More minutes for Chase. Maybe a Jordan Hill will play?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, well considering we are not really going to win much this year, at least the one positive is that we can get some experience for our younger players.


----------

